# New 272Rk



## Otoole (May 20, 2012)

We put a deposit on a new Outback 272RK yesterday. This will be our first travel trailer and we are looking forward to it. We have talked about it for years. We'll pick it up next Saturday and do a complete PDI before we sign for anything. Yes, I downloaded a copy of Oregon Campers PDI check list. We did about a 30 minute walk through yesterday and marked areas of concern with blue tape and I took pictures with my cell phone of the areas marked so we have a record to check next weekend. I do have a couple of questions though.

1. Does anyone know of any systemic problems with the Outback or particular areas that should be inspected a little closer?
2. The dealer offered us the extended warranty (EasyCare) but I read somewhere that the Good Sam's extended warranty is a better value. I am generally not a big fan of extended warranties. Any thoughts either way?

I opted for the P3 brake controller and the Blue Ox Sway Pro WDH. I originally was going to go with the Equalizer and although the dealer can order it they do not carry it. Looking at the Blue Ox on the showroom floor it appears to be a good hitch. The parts manager gave me quick demonstration on it and it seems to be a quality hitch that is easy to adjust and pretty much idiot proof.

Any tips, comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.

We will do a shake down trip later this month.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats and welcome!!
I too used Oregon Campers check list, covers just about everything you'll need to inspect. we've had ours for 2 months and have no complaints. You may find some things that were not completed by Gilligan (generic name for sloppy installer). Lots of sawdust, things not completely nailed or glued. Little things any home owner can deal with. There is a thread on here about leaking grey tanks as a possible factory defect. Have your dealer take care of all your blue tape spots now while its there. 
As for warranty, all appliances have their own and the trailer is covered for a year. You'll read on here it's personal preference. I can fix anything or replace it. So I'll save my money for when I need to use it.
Good choice on brake controller. I like mine, easy to adjust.
Best of luck and enjoy your new adventures!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the new Outback!









The only common problem I'm aware of is the front cap delamination. You won't have to worry about that with the fiberglass front cap that they're using now.

Take your time and be thorough going over the trailer at your walkthrough. There's never an easier time to get things fixed, than while they're trying to close the deal.

There are differing opinions on extended warranties. Mine is to save your money. You probably will come out ahead, and even if you don't, if you consistently pass on extended warranties on everything from DVD players to trucks and trailers, you'll save thousands over the years, and be way ahead even if some purchase turns out to be a lemon.

When we bought our first TT, it was three years old, and we'd never owned a TT before. We were heading to the States on our vacation the morning after we took delivery, so while I didn't take an extended warranty, I did pay for road side assistance. It was a little over $100.00 and seemed like a good idea at the time. I renewed it the next year, but let it lapse after that. I've never had a need to use it, and will just pay if I ever do. Extra protection gives you a nice warm feeling, but if you do the math, you're probably better off dealing with problems when they arise, rather than trying to protect yourself from every possible scenario.

Enjoy the new Outback!


----------

